# Reo Killer? 3d Dripper By Atmomixani



## RawRam_cpt (18/12/13)

So like many of you I've read this post and have been considering taking the plunge as well. The device looks rock solid in both build quality and function... Buuuuuuuut I hate box mods. All of them. Itaste, MVP = blegh! This is a personal preference of course, so when I saw this babeh I got very excited!

All the sleek elegance of a tube style mech mod, with the convenience of a Reo. Albeit at somewhat greater cost and effort to build/refill.

Now do I order one or just wait for the Chinese to make it cheaper, disposable and infinitely more frustrating.


----------



## Andre (18/12/13)

I like that RawRam_cpt, very creative. Wonder how much the tank holds, they don't say on the web site. See no reviews of it yet, must be brand new. Personally, I would wait for a few reviews before I order.


----------



## RawRam_cpt (20/12/13)

> I like that RawRam_cpt, very creative. Wonder how much the tank holds, they don't say on the web site. See no reviews of it yet, must be brand new. Personally, I would wait for a few reviews before I order.


 
I thought you might Matthee. Here is a video review and build. Probably quite bias since this is the guy who inspired the design apparently and a friend of Atmomixani... From the vid, it holds about 1.5ml. I think it's a great middle of the road solution for when dripping isn't possible. So the idea is drip as normal when you can, and use the pump action when you can't. It's pretty pricey though...


----------



## Andre (20/12/13)

Thanks RawRam_cpt. Will check it out.


----------



## The Golf (1/1/14)

Any news on this yet? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (1/1/14)

The Golf said:


> Any news on this yet?


I am not going to pay almost R1600.00 (excluding shipping and taxes) on an untested atomizer, @The Golf. Am more than happy with my Reo with Reomizer2 at this stage, so not following any reviews on this. If, in a year or two, this becomes established as the benchmark in vaping, might reconsider. If you're are interested, suggest you use Google for reviews. And keep us updated here if you feel so inclined. Happy vaping in 2014, may you find your sweet spot and all day juice!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (2/1/14)

I've been keeping my eye on this too. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## RawRam_cpt (3/1/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I've been keeping my eye on this too.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



Likewise. The matte version on a matte Neme in 18500 could be heaven. Aaaaaaaand it's not a box mod! 

Waiting for more reviews to surface... 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## RevnLucky7 (3/1/14)

RawRam_cpt said:


> Likewise. The matte version on a matte Neme in 18500 could be heaven. Aaaaaaaand it's not a box mod!
> 
> Waiting for more reviews to surface...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4



My issue is not the lack of reviews. 
My issue is with drippers. It's not my preferred vaping style. If you're going to drip (especially on duals) you need air holes. Once the air holes are big enough you need a draw, which usually means it's going to be a direct lung inhale. A few hits and I'm buzzing. And then there's the topping off every now and again. 

Granted the 3D takes that out of the equation. 

I prefer a mouth draw. Yes you can achieve this too with a dripper but that means I have to close down air holes - leading to a hot atty, less vapor and an unsatisfying experience. I'm definitely a tank guy and anyone who's had the opportunity to try a Kayfun or an iThaka or any other Silica tank for that matter will understand why.

So while I love this idea and think it's the prefect atty for a dripper, it's not for my vaping style.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (25/3/14)

RawRam_cpt said:


> So like many of you I've read this post and have been considering taking the plunge as well. The device looks rock solid in both build quality and function... Buuuuuuuut I hate box mods. All of them. Itaste, MVP = blegh! This is a personal preference of course, so when I saw this babeh I got very excited!
> 
> All the sleek elegance of a tube style mech mod, with the convenience of a Reo. Albeit at somewhat greater cost and effort to build/refill.
> 
> *Now do I order one or just wait for the Chinese to make it cheaper, disposable and infinitely more frustrating.*


You have your wish: http://www.fasttech.com/product/1651001

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (25/3/14)

Its been sitting in my Wish List


----------



## RawRam_cpt (25/3/14)

Haha @Matthee have already ordered two! Will feedback when they get here... Eventually

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (25/3/14)

RawRam_cpt said:


> Haha @Matthee have already ordered two! Will feedback when they get here... Eventually
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Great. Can only be used on a Nemesis, if I understand correctly? Looking forward to your review.


----------



## Silver (13/4/14)

Have you gotten this dripper yet @RawRam_cpt ?


----------



## RawRam_cpt (13/4/14)

Silver said:


> Have you gotten this dripper yet @RawRam_cpt ?



Not yet @Silver. Slowtech... 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RawRam_cpt (26/4/14)

Got them yesterday. Review and impressions incoming.

Testing at .8 ohm, drilled out to 2mm with @Oupa's VM4 18mg steeped for 4 months and diluted down to 6mg with nice and thick VG, Vaping clouds and loving it.

The brass nemmy paired with an Efest 30a 2100mah hits like freight train!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## crack2483 (26/4/14)

Just the photo looks awesome. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (26/4/14)

That 3-D on the polished brass Nemesis looks superb @RawRam_cpt !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RawRam_cpt (26/4/14)

Loving it! Bit of a mission to build and it came caked in grease but definitely better than dripping and driving.

Franschoek showing off in the photo helps! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (26/4/14)

Looking good @RawRam_cpt. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (26/4/14)

Looks good, interested to here what the terminal posts are like, I saw a youtube review where the only problems were the terminal posts unscrewing, I don't think it's a deal breaker though.


----------



## BhavZ (26/4/14)

Awesome @RawRam_cpt! I am so jelly right now, for the atty and the scenery.

Definitely in need of a full review. 

Happy Vaping man!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RawRam_cpt (28/4/14)

Finally home! Awesome weekend away rounded off with a taste-a-thon of VM Legends Lee in three different setups... Have to say that the 3Ds are a lot less finnicky to build than the Kayfun style atties...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (28/4/14)

RawRam_cpt said:


> Finally home! Awesome weekend away rounded off with a taste-a-thon of VM Legends Lee in three different setups... Have to say that the 3Ds are a lot less finnicky to build than the Kayfun style atties...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Awesome. And in which one of the three did you prefer the VM Legends Lee? We need to see pictures of a build in the 3D in the Modders Paradise please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RawRam_cpt (28/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Awesome. And in which one of the three did you prefer the VM Legends Lee? We need to see pictures of a build in the 3D in the Modders Paradise please.



Have to say that my Russian 91% clone REALLY intensifies the taste while the drilled out 3D provides very satisfying clouds and throat hit. The 3D is also easier to build and a smaller overall package than the nano'd Russian but holds less juice... 

Will do piccies when I rebuild again. Completely forgot to do that just now *facepalm*

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

